

Hurricane Sandy Tracker - scottseibold
http://hurricanesandytracker.com
Check out a great way to view information &#38; pictures in realtime about Hurricane Sandy!
======
ajwhalen
Not exactly Sandy tracking, but this wind map is crazy to watch as storm hits
<http://hint.fm/wind/>

